# Awwwwwww



## ronhalling (Oct 8, 2015)

I am generally not given to posting "pretty" or "flowery" things in this forum for fear of being accused of having a heart in this great big body but after seeing the following i could not help but feel a little touched and thought i would post it for the others here who also have a heart.  .................Ron


----------

